# Need Help Fixing a Baby's Pacifier for Sentimental Reasons (not for use)



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I think the soldering iron will make a mess. It just doesn't have the precision to do it neatly. I've heard of welding plastic with hot air. Don't know much about it, but it seems like it would do a neater job. 

I'd probably try gluing it with the Loctite plastics bonding system. 

Get a few practice pacifiers before you try the real thing. You only have one shot at it.


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

If you bought the same pacifier and sewed the new one in would she know? 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## david1545 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, just replace it with the new one...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Has anyone used that glue that you cure with a UV light?

I have heard that it works very well, I have not used it so I don't know.


ED 

Is it OK if I just :smile::smile::smile: a bit?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Anything I've used that UV glue on has worked, but it cost about $20.00.
A whole lot more then just a new pacifier would cost that we know would work.


----------



## shelby01 (Jun 14, 2016)

interesting thread, I too was having the same problem


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

To answer your guys' questions, I have a feeling she would know if I bought a new pacifier and sewed it in. The reason being, these pacifiers are a bit discolored from use (can't really tell in the photos though). They got random marks on them here and there. Also, I just don't really want to deceive her either. Rather do just what she wants since this means so much to her. These pacifiers are made of rubber, (some people categorize rubber as a type of plastic and others don't) so I don't know if that makes a difference. I don't mind spending $20 on a UV tool to repair it as long as it can do a good job cosmetically and be strong. I basically need a good rubber bonding method since I believe all soothies (pacifiers) are made of rubber. If you guys' think the UV system is best, which one do you recommend? Or if there is a better rubber bonding method out there for this application, please let me know. Thanks so much! The UV method was one I did not think of.


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

What if you got a shadow box and framed it for her. Could you get some other sentimental items from her to add into it, maybe a picture of the baby or her and the baby? Then the repair wouldn't have to be super strong. And it would be something she could hold onto forever and display. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not an expert on glues but the pacifier is probably latex or silicone, depending on age.

"You have a choice between latex and silicone nipples. Silicone nipples are the sturdier of the two. They also clean more easily and don't retain odors. But your baby won't find them as soft in her mouth as a latex nipple.

Latex is more flexible, but because it's softer, your baby will probably wear it out faster. You'll want to avoid latex if you have any reason to think your baby might have a latex allergy. (She's at higher risk if she's had frequent medical treatments or operations in which she was exposed to latex products.)

You may come across pacifiers that are labeled BPA-free or phthalate-free, but phthalates haven't been used in pacifiers sold in the United States since 1999, and BPA is not normally contained in latex or silicone, either." http://www.babycenter.com/0_choosing-and-caring-for-your-babys-pacifier_1078.bc :}

Aren't there both silicone and latex caulks?

Well, could be wrong. The toy? states polyethylene, so I give up :}

https://www.amazon.com/WubbaNub-WN21195-Yellow-Duck-Pacifier/dp/B001F43JTO


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

How old is the toy/pacifier?


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Silicone is pretty much impossible to glue. But I found Sil-Poxy Silicone Adhesive. $35 for 3 ounces! But it has 5 stars on Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/Sil-Poxy-Silicone-Adhesive-Ounce-Tube/dp/B00IRC1YI0


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

If it's vinyl, how about the glue for patching a vinyl swimming pool liner? That stuff has to be pretty indestructible.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know of any superglue or gorilla glue that will work on silicone. My gut reaction was some sort of heat/melting action. 

It'd be interesting to try some of that silicone adhesive. It might actually work, but I'd do a test piece first!!!


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry for the late reply. I am subscribed to this thread, but for some reason I was not getting any new emails notifying me of new posts to this thread so I assumed no one had responded. A lot of great ideas here! I appreciate all of them. I am actually not too sure what the material is of the pacifier after I tried playing around with it and googling it as well. Anyways, I had some spare pacifiers from the wubbanubs that weren't sentimental and I experimented on those first. I tried melting them with a flame, soldering iron, and heat gun. No luck, this stuff doesn't melt it seems. Unless it needs some extreme conditions to melt, I couldn't melt it with anything I had around the house. Plus, whenever I did try that, it would kind of burn up and turn white, thus destroying the cosmetics of the pacifier. 

Since I wasn't getting any notifications in my email of new posts, I assumed the thread wasn't active and just tried basic/cheap superglue. And it holds pretty damn well surprisingly and it looks pretty good. So my plan of action as of now is to just superglue the pacifier, and then to just be safe I'm going to make it more secure by stitching the pacifier together also, over the line where it was cut, so that both the glue and stitches will hold it together. I already asked the Mom and she said the stitches are okay with her. Then once that is done, I'll stitch it back into the mouth of the Wubbanub and it should hold up well over time. As I mentioned earlier, this won't actually be used by anyone, it's for sentimental reasons. But I want to make it really strong in case someone ever accidentally gets a hold of it and does use it. At least this way it shouldn't come apart in that possible scenario, but I'm sure it won't ever be used and will probably just be displayed in their home. 

Thanks for all the tips guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think listo's idea of a shadowbox is a great one. It cuts down on the risk of another child using it. Just a guess, but grieving moms can sometimes do unusual things.

It's very kind of you to do this! :smile:


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

The shadowbox idea that listo mentioned was an absolutely great one! After thinking about it some more, once I fix up the Wubbanub, I'll give it back to her in a shadowbox, or some display case of some sort. I think she'll love it. That was a great idea for sure!


----------

